# Hand Bag fun....ok now I am hooked.



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I had this scrap with a larger pattern. Now it wasn't suitable for a quilt block and I knew it could only be for something smaller. I figured a tank top was out but then, I decided to make matching hand bags....for my twin and I. There are just simple lined bags but I went out last night with hubby to watch our sons band perform at a Casino...my bag was perfect for my outfit....Yay. The cost was so low as I had gotten the fabric at a thrift store for a buck and the lining fabric was given to me.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Pretty pretty ! Is it Battenburg lace I see in the picture also? I have to iron a huge tablecloth and napkins of my daughter's - do u have any tips on best way to do that?


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

OMG, the fabric is to die for! Wow! So beautiful, and my favorite style!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

sapphira said:


> Pretty pretty ! Is it Battenburg lace I see in the picture also? I have to iron a huge tablecloth and napkins of my daughter's - do u have any tips on best way to do that?


Thank you and yes thats my battenburg lace small table cloth I drape over my coffee table. Simply place a sheet over the table cloth and try to make sure both sheet and table cloth are smoothed out with your hands. Place iron on steam and iron the sheet on top making sure to mist. I have done this to protect lots of delicate fabrics.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> OMG, the fabric is to die for! Wow! So beautiful, and my favorite style!


Thank you Maude! When I found that fabric at least a year ago and I had to buy it! Such a small piece but loved the color and the pattern is upraised. I just looked at it the other day and it just seemed the perfect choice to be a pair of sweet hand bags.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you Maude! When I found that fabric at least a year ago and I had to buy it! Such a small piece but loved the color and the pattern is upraised. I just looked at it the other day and it just seemed the perfect choice to be a pair of sweet hand bags.


I can totally see why! Simply irresistible.

Romy, you've inspired me to go through my old collection of fabric remnants, of course I have nothing as exquisite as the fabric you used for the purses, but fabrics are one of my simple pleasures.

Do enjoy those purses! Always so very nice to chat with you!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> I can totally see why! Simply irresistible.
> 
> Romy, you've inspired to go through my collection of fabric remnants, of course I have nothing as exquisite as the fabric you used for the purses, but fabrics are one of my simple pleasures.
> 
> Do enjoy those purses! Always so very nice to chat with you!


Thats wonderful Maude! We can both make so many things with remnants. I get lots of fabric from the senior thrift store I visit once in a while near me. They cost the old fashioned prices of a dollar, 2 or 3 dollars...it depends on the yardage. My next bags are out of whatever I have laying around. I will post more pics today. Some of the next ones will have pockets and closures..I will keep them fairly simple and are going to sell them in my area. I was just in Canada a week ago! We went to this little town called Squamish and it was such fun as we met our relatives that live in Calgary, my sister in law and hubby. Such a beautiful area and our thrift stores here have a much different type of item...I think its the minimalist attitude of so many young people and I keep reading how the elderly and people getting older are purging their belongings their kids don't want by donation. The clothes I find here are epic! Any craft supplies wanted are available and there are so many designer clothes even jewelry...antiques of all kinds are filling up the thrift stores and facebook free sites are covered with treasures!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thats wonderful Maude! We can both make so many things with remnants. I get lots of fabric from the senior thrift store I visit once in a while near me. They cost the old fashioned prices of a dollar, 2 or 3 dollars...it depends on the yardage. My next bags are out of whatever I have laying around. I will post more pics today. Some of the next ones will have pockets and closures..I will keep them fairly simple and are going to sell them in my area. I was just in Canada a week ago! We went to this little town called Squamish and it was such fun as we met our relatives that live in Calgary, my sister in law and hubby. Such a beautiful area and our thrift stores here have a much different type of item...I think its the minimalist attitude of so many young people and I keep reading how the elderly and people getting older are purging their belongings their kids don't want by donation. The clothes I find here are epic! Any craft supplies wanted are available and there are so many designer clothes even jewelry...antiques of all kinds are filling up the thrift stores and facebook free sites are covered with treasures!


I agree! I do regular drop-ins at all of my regular haunts (second-hand and thrift stores), and seldom do I leave without finding something I like, and so right you are, much in the way of fabric remnants can be had for old-fashioned prices!

How lovely hearing about your trip to Canada! Yes, I know of Squamish (Calgary, too)! When the kids were little, we made a few trips to Parksville (Vancouver Island) to visit family, and we always had such a good time.

When my kids were babies/toddlers, a lot of what I used on them (and for them) came by way of thrift store finds, with the Hospital Auxiliary Thrift Store being my favourite at the time, and to this day the Hospital Auxiliary Thrift Store remains my favourite store to peruse!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 80554
> 
> 
> View attachment 80556
> ...


OMG, all beautiful! The first one really calls out to me! Totally my style! So hip looking!

You do really nice work! Your fabric selections are over the top wow!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> I agree! I do regular drop-ins at all of my regular haunts (second-hand and thrift stores), and seldom do I leave without finding something I like, and so right you are, much in the way of fabric remnants can be had for old-fashioned prices!
> 
> How lovely hearing about your trip to Canada! Yes, I know of Squamish (Calgary, too)! When the kids were little, we made a few trips to Parksville (Vancouver Island) to visit family, and we always had such a good time.
> 
> When my kids were babies/toddlers, a lot of what I used on them (and for them) came by way of thrift store finds, with the Hospital Auxiliary Thrift Store being my favourite at the time, and to this day the Hospital Auxiliary Thrift Store remains my favourite store to peruse!


How wonderful Maude! Its a beautiful area and yes, we went to Vancouver Island before and traveled a bit there. Yes, I have found some treasures in the Canadian thrift shops too. I picked up a nice shorter but fitted goosedown jacket with 100% down in it, $15 and a beautiful sweater for $6. I picked up the tiny rose patterned flannel sheet I made jammy pants out of there as well for $2. That skirt made out of a scarf for $3 that was picked up there also I posted a pic of! These prices allow us to actually make things affordably. If I buy new fabrics I look for deep discounts...I can't see paying so much to make a piece of clothing? My Grandmother always bought remnants....My kids often wondered why I saved twisties, rubber bands, bags, food containers to reuse, canned foods....loved to make things....as teenagers my girls had no interest in sewing or crafting...now the older daughter wants a sewing day for me to teach her! She is 32, has embraced her creative side in beautifying her home and that makes me happy! Now she has two kids 3 and 6...it makes it more attractive to make them things as she can't help but notice how much money she can save. She shops thrift stores for their clothes and also new but she repurposes things like me! Her husband can make anything and has a serious amount of professional equipment in his garage. He runs an auto body shop so he also welds...that is where we take our car.  My sons have been doing the thrifting since before they moved out. They love getting deals and decked out their home with furnishings from there.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> OMG, all beautiful! The first one really calls out to me! Totally my style! So hip looking!
> 
> You do really nice work! Your fabric selections are over the top wow!


Aww you are so kind! I have the next ones today to make that have epic fabrics but are small due to the size of fabrics being only 1 foot squares..picked up stacks of them in Oregon...all in two huge binders! They are really lovely and although smaller bags..I am sure you will like those patterns too. We must have similar taste! The hobo bag is 33 inches long and is a cross body bag...big! I am selling bags next week once I get a selection made and have enough choices ready. Except for the square cornered Hawaiin fabric bag, all have squared corners so they are easily filled ...box cornered.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Last year I made this big shopping bag sized one. I intend to get the right fabric to make more of them. Used this one a lot and it has added cardboard insert that is removeable to keep it squared off.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> How wonderful Maude! Its a beautiful area and yes, we went to Vancouver Island before and traveled a bit there. Yes, I have found some treasures in the Canadian thrift shops too. I picked up a nice shorter but fitted goosedown jacket with 100% down in it, $15 and a beautiful sweater for $6. I picked up the tiny rose patterned flannel sheet I made jammy pants out of there as well for $2. That skirt made out of a scarf for $3 that was picked up there also I posted a pic of! These prices allow us to actually make things affordably. If I buy new fabrics I look for deep discounts...I can't see paying so much to make a piece of clothing? My Grandmother always bought remnants....My kids often wondered why I saved twisties, rubber bands, bags, food containers to reuse, canned foods....loved to make things....as teenagers my girls had no interest in sewing or crafting...now the older daughter wants a sewing day for me to teach her! She is 32, has embraced her creative side in beautifying her home and that makes me happy! Now she has two kids 3 and 6...it makes it more attractive to make them things as she can't help but notice how much money she can save. She shops thrift stores for their clothes and also new but she repurposes things like me! Her husband can make anything and has a serious amount of professional equipment in his garage. He runs an auto body shop so he also welds...that is where we take our car.  My sons have been doing the thrifting since before they moved out. They love getting deals and decked out their home with furnishings from there.


Oh, your story related to you saving little things such as rubber bands, bags, and all, sure brings back memories for me! I remember the large glass button jar my grandma used to have. I swear it had one of every button ever made!

When my kids were little, I hemmed their pants, mended this and that, made all of their Halloween costumes, and turned-out whatever else I felt they were in need of or was in order. So very true about being able to shave expenses and save in so many areas when one is handy in front of a machine.

Gosh, your oldest daughter is close in age with my second oldest daughter. 

Kudos to your daughter for adopting your sewing bug! Yes indeed, money she will save! And kudos to your sons for shopping the frugal way as well! You taught your children well.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Aww you are so kind! I have the next ones today to make that have epic fabrics but are small due to the size of fabrics being only 1 foot squares..picked up stacks of them in Oregon...all in two huge binders! They are really lovely and although smaller bags..I am sure you will like those patterns too. We must have similar taste! The hobo bag is 33 inches long and is a cross body bag...big! I am selling bags next week once I get a selection made and have enough choices ready. Except for the square cornered Hawaiin fabric bag, all have squared corners so they are easily filled ...box cornered.


And right back at you! 

I agree about our taste! LOVE hobo style carry bags, and box corners make for easy stand bags! Well, easier.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 80564
> Last year I made this big shopping bag sized one. I intend to get the right fabric to make more of them. Used this one a lot and it has added cardboard insert that is removeable to keep it squared off.


Love, love, love that bag! The little square detail addition is grand!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is one from last year that I have used a lot. It is s


Maude said:


> Love, love, love that bag! The little square detail addition is grand!


So glad you like that one! Its a great strong bag that is made of tapestry fabric. The square detail is actually centered but I need to iron the bag...a bit wrinkled..LOL My children are 32, 29, 24 and 22. My grandkids are 11, 6 and 4. I have been making them gifts for years and the little ones each got big fleece triple layer blankets I made them last Christmas. Two weeks ago I had spun yarn on my 1880s spinning wheel and then crocheted a hat for my sons birthday., The younger son got a pair of knitted merino wool socks from a thrift store buy...a buck for the big ball...so I split it in half and made the socks till the yarn ran out. I have to go update my other threads...I make so many things. My canning stash is over 200 jars...I have some dried fruits and have so much fun saving money.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Here is one from last year that I have used a lot. It is s
> 
> 
> So glad you like that one! Its a great strong bag that is made of tapestry fabric. The square detail is actually centered but I need to iron the bag...a bit wrinkled..LOL My children are 32, 29, 24 and 22. My grandkids are 11, 6 and 4. I have been making them gifts for years and the little ones each got big fleece triple layer blankets I made them last Christmas. Two weeks ago I had spun yarn on my 1880s spinning wheel and then crocheted a hat for my sons birthday., The younger son got a pair of knitted merino wool socks from a thrift store buy...a buck for the big ball...so I split it in half and made the socks till the yarn ran out. I have to go update my other threads...I make so many things. My canning stash is over 200 jars...I have some dried fruits and have so much fun saving money.


It looks good and durable!

Just love your handiness! Yes, canning... I do that, too, and frugal might as well be my middle name. LOL! I reuse plastic bags, wash and dry them (on the clothesline), and there's a whole host of other quirky frugal things I do to reduce, reuse, and save, and aside form being fun, there's just something about doing old-fashioned things that give me a sense of self-satisfaction.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The upper two appearing to be hand bags are one hand bag I made reversible!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Zipper strong canvas bag with zipper for myself.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Zipper strong hand bag


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Romy, you are one of the craftiest people I know! Those purses/hobo bags are to die for! Just love the light colour and pattern of the middle bag (bottom page 1)!

I'm picturing myself in a dressy outfit, light in colour like the handbag, with nice dressy shoes and that beige purse in tow!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> The upper two appearing to be hand bags are one hand bag I made reversible!


Oh, you little trickster!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 81292


This bag would make for a superb laptop bag!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

All your bags are so beautiful!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 81292


I like them all, but particularly this zippered bag which looks big enough to be a small tote. It's so useful and attractive, and living in the city taking public transit I prefer bags that can be fully closed.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> Romy, you are one of the craftiest people I know! Those purses/hobo bags are to die for! Just love the light colour and pattern of the middle bag (bottom page 1)!
> 
> I'm picturing myself in a dressy outfit, light in colour like the handbag, with nice dressy shoes and that beige purse in tow!


Thank you so much Maude! How very sweet of you to say. All my hand bags are lined and seamed with the ends inside. I will be selling them on the bartering board as I am selling them locally. I think I will price them $20 for open ones and adding pockets and zippers to the others for $25. I just love making them.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

alida said:


> I like them all, but particularly this zippered bag which looks big enough to be a small tote. It's so useful and attractive, and living in the city taking public transit I prefer bags that can be fully closed.


Thank you so much Alida! I ran out of the zippers and waiting for more to make those types.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

RideBarefoot said:


> All your bags are so beautiful!


Thank you so much RideBarefoot!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> This bag would make for a superb laptop bag!


That is what I think too, thank you Maude! I kept it as I really liked how simple but sweet it is. I lined it inside also as every bag.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you so much Maude! How very sweet of you to say. All my hand bags are lined and seamed with the ends inside. I will be selling them on the bartering board as I am selling them locally. I think I will price them $20 for open ones and adding pockets and zippers to the others for $25. I just love making them.


WAY better than store-bought! You just can't get handmade goodies (like the stuff you make) in stores.

Christmas before last, there was a lady selling high-quality, handmade wool toques, wool scarves, wool mitts, wool gloves, and wool sweaters in the mall, and all were to die for. I must have spent 2 hours snooping around her store. Just so rare to come across high-end clothing and wear outside of specialty shops, and surprisingly, the ladies goods were very reasonably priced.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> WAY better than store-bought! You just can't get handmade goodies (like the stuff you make) in stores.
> 
> Christmas before last, there was a lady selling high-quality, handmade wool toques, wool scarves, wool mitts, wool gloves, and wool sweaters in the mall, and all were to die for. I must have spent 2 hours snooping around her store. Just so rare to come across high-end clothing and wear outside of specialty shops, and surprisingly, the ladies goods were very reasonably priced.


Thank you! Is the price I listed as tentative fair?


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you! Is the price I listed as tentative fair?


Oh, absolutely! More than fair IMO. You know, when it comes to buying merchandise that's made to the highest of standards, I personally don't mind paying extra for quality, but when I see merchandise made in, and imported from impoverished countries where workers suffer abuse and put in their days in poor working conditions, it's a reminder as to what one is actually getting (over and above) when it comes to buying local or purchasing select handmade goods. The old saying, you get what you pay for, really rings true regarding that.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you! Is the price I listed as tentative fair?


Oh, absolutely! More than fair IMO. You know, when it comes to buying merchandise that's made to the highest of standards, I personally don't mind paying extra for quality, but when I see merchandise made in, and imported from impoverished countries where workers suffer abuse and put in long days in poor working conditions, it's a reminder as to what one is actually getting (over and above) when it comes to buying locally or purchasing select handmade goods through private sellers. The old saying, _you get what you pay for_, really rings true regarding that.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you! Is the price I listed as tentative fair?


Oh, absolutely! More than fair IMO. You know, when it comes to buying merchandise that's made to the highest of standards, I personally don't mind paying extra for quality, but when I see merchandise made in, and imported from impoverished countries where workers suffer abuse and put in long days in poor working conditions, it's a reminder as to what one is actually getting (over and above) when it comes to buying locally or purchasing select handmade goods through private sellers. The old saying, _you get what you pay for_, really rings true regarding that.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Both have zippers and I am adding top seams to reinforce top edging. Ran out of time that day with my work schedule.  I have beautiful fabrics to make these with and just got alot of zippers in the mail. I had to get them off Ebay as thrift stores seldom have those here. $4 each at the sewing store! I found new in package ones much less in Ebay.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Romy. Absolutely exquisite! Love the top one particularly, because it reminds me of something from far, far away, like possibly from the Orient. Very exotic looking, which has always appealed to me.

With Christmas right around the corner you must be labouring to keep up, at least that's what I'm hoping. 

Always appreciate your posts and picture threads!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> Romy. Absolutely exquisite! Love the top one particularly, because it reminds me of something from far, far away, like possibly from the Orient. Very exotic looking, which has always appealed to me.
> 
> Thank you very much Maude! That top one was made with fabric remnants from a small pillow cover. Just enough for handles and the handbag. The other fabric will make 4 handbags. I will keep looking for exotic looking remnants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Several years ago I got about 20-25 or so 20 kilo bird seed, dog food, chicken feed bags. They were a very nice plastic covered material. From the thrift store I got 3-4 spools of surger thread for cheap. 

I made grocery bag size tote bags out of them as a keep busy winter project. Gave a lot away to family and friends. Still have some around. Worked well.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> Several years ago I got about 20-25 or so 20 kilo bird seed, dog food, chicken feed bags. They were a very nice plastic covered material. From the thrift store I got 3-4 spools of surger thread for cheap.
> 
> I made grocery bag size tote bags out of them as a keep busy winter project. Gave a lot away to family and friends. Still have some around. Worked well.


*
That is very resourceful and I loved reading this! I am all about repurposing and reuse! *


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is my water color simple handbag with zipper.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

the colours in the fabric are quite beautiful; they remind me of the spring flowers - which are at least four months away where I live.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

alida said:


> the colours in the fabric are quite beautiful; they remind me of the spring flowers - which are at least four months away where I live.


Thank you Alida! it makes me smile to walk into my dining area...yes I love Spring flowers.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

Just finished my reversible large dice bag...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lunalupis said:


> Just finished my reversible large dice bag...


Great to hear...please post a picture for us!


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

romysbaskets said:


> please post a picture for us!


Okie Dokie! I made a dozen smaller ones and handed them out two winters ago as Solstice Gists with a D20 in each one!




  








Double-Sided Dice Bag




__
lunalupis


__
Feb 4, 2020











  








Double-Sided Dice Bag




__
lunalupis


__
Feb 4, 2020











  








Double-Sided Dice Bag




__
lunalupis


__
Feb 4, 2020


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Witch's Broom said:


> Romy. Absolutely exquisite! Love the top one particularly, because it reminds me of something from far, far away, like possibly from the Orient. Very exotic looking, which has always appealed to me.
> 
> With Christmas right around the corner you must be labouring to keep up, at least that's what I'm hoping.
> 
> Always appreciate your posts and picture threads!


Go check your Pm! Coming to Canada!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Go check your Pm! Coming to Canada!


To Canada? Well, that's that, you're going to have the time of your life! 

Okay, checking my PM!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are lovely!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

altair said:


> Those are lovely!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Alekismages (5 mo ago)

I love people who create something like this with their own hands! It's cool, and besides, such bags are unique and inimitable, which means it's also incredibly stylish. I used to have a problem with fabric bags because I carried lunch with me in such a bag, and there were troubles because of this. But then I found plastic lunch bags on interplas.com, and the problem was solved. So if you want to carry something in your bag that can crumble and dirty the bag, think about this way of solving the problem.


----------

